# Our new puppy Teddy



## LynP (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi - just introducing our new Broadreach puppy, Teddy. We have totally fallen in love with him. He has been with us for a week now and has settled in really quickly, have had only a few accidents in the house and is a real little character! I am sure I will be having lots of questions in the next few weeks.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw! He's quite literally a complete honey  Welcome to you both, there are some lovely people with great advice on here


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Teddy is such a cute puppy! He seems very curious


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very cute puppy & very cute name to suit!
Gorgeous x


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

What a cutie 

He's concentrating very hard on that toy!


----------



## Lisa21487 (Aug 26, 2013)

He is gorgeous!!! Looks like my bear!  will never get bored of looking at all the lovely cockapoos on here!!  more pics please  xx


----------



## Caira (May 27, 2013)

oh, bless, he's adorable, I can't wait to be able to bring Summer home, enjoy all your puppy cuddles  x


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

So cute! Love his coloring and full tail


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

What a cutie!!!! Welcome to the forum Teddy and Lyn!!! You will love it here . . so very helpful for puppyhood and beyond!!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Welcome Lyn!

Teddy looks scrumptious and I love it when they have a real character. Enjoy him while he's a puppy as it goes so fast! x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Welcome! Teddy is a honey!


----------



## kellyfb80 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Teddy......meet Wilson!*

We also have a Broadreach puppy and by the sounds of it they are siblings! Wilson came from Mum Dolly and Dad Oscar! He has settled in a treat, we have only had him since Monday but he is such a sweetie!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Welcome, what a gorgeous looking puppy, will need more pictures soon!


----------



## LynP (Jul 28, 2013)

*Hi Wilson*

Congratulations - glad Wilson has settled in well - nice to hear about another sibling - there is another sister on the site called Flossie. It would be nice to see photos of them all! Wishing you happy puppy days - enjoy.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Teddy is lovely. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Siblings!!! That is sooo awesome!!


----------



## kellyfb80 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Photo's of Wilson!*



LynP said:


> Congratulations - glad Wilson has settled in well - nice to hear about another sibling - there is another sister on the site called Flossie. It would be nice to see photos of them all! Wishing you happy puppy days - enjoy.



Hi Lyn, I have attached a picture of Wilson for you!


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Aww teddy and Wilson are SOO cute. Great colour and great names. Welcome x


----------



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

On iPad so can't add photo? But will add more of Flossie later! Did either of you get photo of mum! Dolly? Xx


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

He's a proper Teddy- love the name!!!


----------



## LynP (Jul 28, 2013)

Thanks for all your messages - will add more photos soon - love reading about all your posts. Sorry Kate I didn't take any photos of Oscar or Dolly but they were both wonderful.


----------



## LynP (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi Kelly - Wilson definitely looks just like Teddy!


----------



## kellyfb80 (Aug 29, 2013)

Just what I thought! I wonder if they will keep their apricot colour or will go lighter as they grow?

Unfortunately I didn't get a picture of Dolly as she was out on a walk when we went to pick Wilson up.....I was so excited that I forgot to ask if I could take a photo of Oscar!


----------



## cjames99 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi,
I couldn't resist joining this thread with a picture of Zelda, our gorgeous puppy also from Anne at Broadreach - could she be Teddy's sister we wonder? We picked her up on Bank Holiday Monday following a whirlwind trip around Pets at Home! She will be 12 weeks old on Tuesday and we absolutely adore her already, can't imagine what life was like before!
Charlotte


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I just love this golden color. For some reason you don't see it as much over here. I have seen(for sale not in person as we almost never see other poos) much lighter buff color but not really this beautiful golden like Nina, Dudley and Merlin. Guess that's why I love them so much. 
You are all lucky to be getting such beautiful babies. Looking forward to watching them grow. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

These pups remind me of Nina, I said the same on Flossie's thread. Even their little faces! 

Adorable!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi your puppy is lovely. My sister has a Broadreach labradoodle, he is a character too!


----------



## den2908 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello Lyn, 
Teddy is gorgeous. 

We are on the waiting list for a puppy. Teddy is on my name list for a boy..so cute.
Denise


----------



## LynP (Jul 28, 2013)

. Hi - is Zelda one of Dolly's and Oscar's pups born on the 23 June? If so she is definitely Teddy's sister and they do look ver much like siblings. Hope you are having as much fun with her as we are with Teddy. Look forward to seeing lots more pictures.


----------



## Kate1 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi Charlotte 

I can see a family resemblance!


----------



## cjames99 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi,
Zelda was born on 25th June to Mabel and Oscar - she is an F1b. I think this must make her a half sister... We absolutely adore her and already find it hard to remember life without her. We start puppy training on Sunday, can't wait to discover how she gets on. Hope you are having fun with your lovely puppies too. Zelda is growing fast, I will put some more pictures on this weekend.
Charlotte


----------



## CockapooLife (Sep 29, 2013)

He's gorgeous x


----------

